# Man, 81, Died After PA Facility Sent Him Home In Uber



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

https://patch.com/pennsylvania/across-pa/man-81-died-after-pa-facility-sent-him-home-uber-lawsuit
SHOHOLA, PA - A New Jersey man's widow has filed a wrongful death lawsuit against a Pennsylvania health care facility and its administrator after her husband suffered a heart attack and stroke during a three-hour Uber ride to their home in 2018.

In the federal lawsuit filed Monday in U.S. District Court in Scranton, Pa., Jeanne M. Hamill of Toms River, New Jersey, alleges her husband, Eugene, was discharged by Twin Cedars Senior Living in Shohola, on Sept. 11, 2018, because the company "could no longer profit off Eugene residing at their facility."

"This case epitomizes wanton disregard for the health and safety of others by a personal care home, Twin Cedars, and its administrator," according to the lawsuit, which was filed by attorney Steven McConnell. It seeks unspecified damages.

The suit alleges Eugene Hamill was sent home to Toms River in the Uber despite the facility's administrator, Tamara Singer, being told by the Pennsylvania Department of Human Services that it was unsafe to discharge Hamill that way, because he suffered from multiple serious medical diagnoses.

During the three-hour ride from the facility in the Poconos, Hamill suffered a stroke and a heart attack, and by the time he arrived in Toms River was unresponsive. He was taken to Community Medical Center, where he was intubated and placed on a ventilator in intensive care. He was then transferred to Whiting Health Care Center. He never recovered, and died Sept. 26, 2019, according to the suit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber... the easiest way to get rid of someone you don't want. _BOOK IT!_


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber should not be allowed to transport any request to transport patients from any medical facility. Drivers are not trained to give aid to patients In distress, nor should drivers be required, that’s what ambulances and other medical transportation companies are for.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber's new niche
Uber Euthanasia


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Not a medical Transport and not gonna do it...hard shuffle eminent...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Avg age of death is around 78, he could have died because he ran out of fuel😉


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

I did a hospital pickup once when I was green on Uber and didn't realize how important it was to cancel rides I didn't feel comfortable with - never again.

I was too nice to say no - but F that after my experience.

Nice old man - probably about 80. Ride ordered by the hospital/nurse. The nurse helped him into my back seat and put the oxygen tank back there on the floor too. The ride itself was perfectly fine. It was a super long ride for my market (25-30 minutes). The man told me how he had a heart attack, was in the hospital for like a month and then they discharged him. After being home for only 12 hours he ended up in an ambulance on his way back to the hospital where he stayed for another month or 2. I was his ride home.

There was 1 stop at his ex-wife's house to pick up his house key. He asked me to go ring her doorbell and get the key - I wasn't going to say no and make the old man walk up to the door, etc. It would have taken forever.

His house was around the corner from the ex. We get there and I help him take the oxygen tank out. He asks me to carry his tiny plastic bag of a few personal belongings to the door. No big deal, right? I figured a tiny favor so he could concentrate on getting himself out of the car and wheeling the oxygen tank to the front door. All's good until after opening the front door he steps up into the house, loses his balance, and falls backwards into me - where I land on the concrete and he lands half on me / half on the concrete.

I had to help him up / afraid he broke something or would have a heart attack. Got him into his house and left.

Of course - since the hospital paid for the ride - $0 tip.

Worst ****ing experience. I called the hospital after and asked for a nursing supervisor. They said she was unavailable and would call me back. I summarized the issue and they assured me she would call. A year later - I'm still waiting for that call.

Never picking up from a hospital again - not even checking to see if it's an employee or visitor.



Lee239 said:


> Uber's new niche
> Uber Euthanasia


Pickup notes:

"Roundtrip. Just drive Mr. Smith to the ocean side (his "happy place"). Drive up and down the waterfront until he expires. Once expired, return to the hospital."


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> "could no longer profit off Eugene residing at their facility."


Cold ass....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber... the easiest way to get rid of someone you don't want. _BOOK IT!_


Hospitals have been dumping patients on cab drivers ever since there was such a thing as a taxicab. In fact, more than hospitals have been dumping their "problems" on cab drivers since there was such a thing as a taxicab. It follows that these places would dump their "problems" on a TNC driver.

Cab drivers, of late, had gotten both bold and wise to this. We were refusing these trips all the time. These places must know that some of these ants will take anything.



peteyvavs said:


> Drivers are not trained to give aid to patients In distress,


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

.....nor are we trained to deal with mentally unbalanced people or drunks. When I used to call some of these places on their dumping and ask why they did not call the police, who are trained to deal with these people, I got the answer "We don't want him to have any trouble." Right; but you do not give a damn if *the driver* has any trouble.



peteyvavs said:


> that's what ambulances and other medical transportation companies are for.


Especially when I dispatched the midnight shift, I used to get these calls that requested extraordinary expediency as "we have to get to the hospital, he is suffering__________________(insert appropriate medical emergency)."

I asked them why they did not call an ambulance.

"An ambulance costs X dollars; the cab is only Y dollars."

Hmmmmmmm..........your health, well being or even life _ain't worth_ the difference between the cab fare and the ambulance cost? As most of these calls came from less well-off neighbourhoods, the government will not charge you if you can prove that you can not pay.



DriveLV said:


> I did a hospital pickup once when I was green on Uber - never again.


You learn from your experiences in this job.....or any job, for that matter............or even life in general.



DriveLV said:


> I was too nice to say no - but F that after my experience.


Over many years in this business, more than one person has accused me of being "cold". That is not off the mark. Years of bitter experience have made me that way.



DriveLV said:


> Of course - since the hospital paid for the ride - $0 tip


Of course................................



DriveLV said:


> nursing supervisor. They said she was unavailable and would call me back. I summarized the issue and they assured me she would call. A year later - I'm still waiting for that call.


Many people consider us persons of no consequence and treat us accordingly. Wait until you balk at hauling a passenger who is carrying a neon sign that reads *TROUBLE*.  You will suddenly become the worst excuse for a human being. The hypocrisy and double standard there is truly appalling, but these hospitals do not see it that way and everyone else around them will agree with them. The hospital, that has people there trained to deal with this "problem" will not do its job, but when you, who are not trained to deal with this "problem" refuse to do so, you suddenly become a horse's [donkey].



DriveLV said:


> Never picking up from a hospital again - not even checking to see if it's an employee or visitor.


Here, these hospitals have these dummy accounts. You will get a name , usually a female, such as "Lorraine". If the dummy account is on Lyft, you might even see a photograph of a female, often in scrubs. You get there. A person is scrubs approaches your car, allright and verifies the name. This person opens the door, motions to someone and you see a person who is obviously being dumped on you. It is rare that I accept these pings, especially for the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* pay. In fact, it is rare that I accept ANY hospital pings, these days. I do not want these dumping jobs even at cab rates. I decidedly do not want them at TNC rates.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here, these hospitals have these dummy accounts. You will get a name , usually a female, such as "Lorraine". If the dummy account is on Lyft, you might even see a photograph of a female, often in scrubs. You get there. A person is scrubs approaches your car, allright and verifies the name. This person opens the door, motions to someone and you see a person who is obviously being dumped on you. It is rare that I accept these pings, especially for the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* pay. In fact, it is rare that I accept ANY hospital pings, these days. I do not want these dumping jobs even at cab rates. I decidedly do not want them at TNC rates.


That's probably what happened in my case. The Uber pax app "name" was a female - I assumed it was the nurse's name. But it could have just been a dummy hospital account they use.

I won't even roll the dice if the pickup location is a hospital. Even if they are 100% able bodied or an employee - there's a greater chance they could have a contagious disease compared to the general public. For Uber's minimal payouts, I'd rather minimize my risks where I can. I can't avoid all problems, but this is one I can avoid by not even doing a driveby.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope these bastards pay and pay out _huge_ to the Widow Hamill. Suck the guy for all the money they can get him for and when it runs out, dump him in the cheapest form of transportation since a tuk tuk to rid themselves of the burden. Shameful, scumbucket behavior. A few more lawsuits like this and maybe these hospitals and asylums at least think twice about doing this crap.

And, please, for any newbies, lurkers or visitors to UP.net reading this thread, *refuse these dump jobs*!!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> I hope these bastards pay and pay out _huge_ to the Widow Hamill. Suck the guy for all the money they can get him for and when it runs out, dump him in the cheapest form of transportation since a tuk tuk to rid themselves of the burden. Shameful, scumbucket behavior. A few more lawsuits like this and maybe these hospitals and asylums at least think twice about doing this crap.


One of the problems with lawsuits like this is: what is the value of an 81 year old man's life? He had no more earning potential. Even if he had stayed "safe" in the facility, his quality of life probably wasn't stellar anyway. Lawyers, doctors, and accountant/actuaries will fight over what his life expectancy would have been anyway - 10 years? 5 years? 1 year?

It's screwed up, but it's reality. Can only hope for an activist jury that goes overboard on punitive damages.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> Uber... the easiest way to get rid of someone you don't want. _BOOK IT!_


You're telling me this grossly underpaid Uber driver didn't have the appropriate emergency life saving medical skills he should. How dare him.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> You're telling me this grossly underpaid Uber driver didn't have the appropriate emergency life saving medical skills he should. How dare him.


Hope the facility didn't try to dispute the route since the driver detoured to the hospital. And I'm sure they didn't tip either.

Pretty sure if I was that driver, I'd be done with rideshare and would probably sell the car. Otherwise it would not be a good driving experience every time I set foot in that car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> https://patch.com/pennsylvania/across-pa/man-81-died-after-pa-facility-sent-him-home-uber-lawsuit
> SHOHOLA, PA - A New Jersey man's widow has filed a wrongful death lawsuit against a Pennsylvania health care facility and its administrator after her husband suffered a heart attack and stroke during a three-hour Uber ride to their home in 2018.
> 
> In the federal lawsuit filed Monday in U.S. District Court in Scranton, Pa., Jeanne M. Hamill of Toms River, New Jersey, alleges her husband, Eugene, was discharged by Twin Cedars Senior Living in Shohola, on Sept. 11, 2018, because the company "could no longer profit off Eugene residing at their facility."
> ...


" HEALTHCARE "


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The driver prolly got deactivated too! For an “Investigation” thats what is really messed up!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> The driver prolly got deactivated too! For an "Investigation" thats what is really messed up!


BUT
DRIVER WOULD HAVE GOT
" DEACTIVATED" FOR REFUSAL.

SEE HOW THAT WORKS ?

DRIVER PRIVIDES CAR.
DRIVER PROVIDES SERVICE.
DRIVER WORKS FOR PENNIES.

DRIVER ALWAYS LOSES !

DECK IS STACKED.
GAME IS RIGGED.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> BUT
> DRIVER WOULD HAVE GOT
> " DEACTIVATED" FOR REFUSAL.
> 
> ...


Not exactly, hospital pick ups are always listed pre pick up if its ordered from the staff company account, we know it right away!

We have 2 very large hospital districts here. Some of the best in the county. They are always a risk yes. Alot of staff use us also personally. But are smart enough to order it a a local diner inside, or a place next door. Gotta watch out for the wheel chair
patient being wheeled down the hall for you and cancel, app off! Leave!


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

I just left them 1 star google
Review please everyone do it too for the sake of this person


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

In my market they have ride type called Uber assist which I think they should of used, they are somewhat trained for this and are willing to deal with this though I sure won’t for liability reasons that had happened to you, the fall you took was harmless but what if it wasn’t? Plus on top of that these companies need to figure out we need that 15% tip to deal with there crap rides, I hate picking up even normal company’s rides because it’s a 75% chance of no tip, but then I remember almost every ride is around a 50% chance of tip so I just forget about it and move on


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> During the three-hour ride from the facility in the Poconos, Hamill suffered a stroke and a heart attack, and by the time he arrived in Toms River was unresponsive.


Driver probably got 1* and no tip.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

In my market I get a lot of medical pick ups. 99% are through Lyft. Some are at hospitals but most are at doctors offices. 95% of them you wouldn't even know our medical pick ups other than once you start the ride you get the message that "it's a fixed ride, no stops, no deviations, the ride is being followed etc".

The most I've ever had to do for a patient was take their walker and put it in the back of my minivan.

If I ever arrived at the pick up and the rider appear to need help physically getting in/out of the vehicle etc where I would need to get hands-on with the rider I would politely decline. I would say it's because I'm not insured for that.

What makes it hard to say no with disabled riders is you don't see that they are disabled until they are approaching your vehicle. I would feel bad for them making it all the way out to the car only to be told "no" and then having to start over for the next driver.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> SHOHOLA, PA - A New Jersey man's widow has filed a wrongful death lawsuit against a Pennsylvania health care facility and its administrator after her husband suffered a heart attack and stroke during a three-hour Uber ride to their home in 2018.


81 years old huh? I guess this is what is referred to as 'your last hurrah'!

After taking one with no effect, he probably took 2 or 3 viagra in the Über on the way home to see his dearly beloved, cracked a woody, bigger and harder than any he had seen for 60 years and it was just all too much for his weakened heart.

His widow should be thanking her lucky stars he didn't actually arrive home alive.

.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DriveLV said:


> I did a hospital pickup once when I was green on Uber and didn't realize how important it was to cancel rides I didn't feel comfortable with - never again.
> 
> I was too nice to say no - but F that after my experience.
> 
> ...


I've been driving Uber, cabs and shuttles for a total of some 15 years, and never had a hospital trip like that.

If it's a hospital ride, I call them to find out more about the rider, whether or not I can handle it or not. Most hospital rides will not be that bad, that has been my experience.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> In my market I get a lot of medical pick ups. 99% are through Lyft. Some are at hospitals but most are at doctors offices. 95% of them you wouldn't even know our medical pick ups other than once you start the ride you get the message that "it's a fixed ride, no stops, no deviations, the ride is being followed etc".
> 
> The most I've ever had to do for a patient was take their walker and put it in the back of my minivan.
> 
> ...


Whenever I get a "no deviations" order, I explain to them that I cannot honor such a request, because to deny a rider the destination of their choice would mean that I'm kidnapping them, which is against the law.

I don't know if that's true, but it's my story and I"m sticking with it.

:O)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Uber... the easiest way to get rid of someone you don't want. _BOOK IT!_


Hey, I hadn't seen you on here in a while. Can you give us an update on what's happening with Tryp? Are you still involved with and/or promoting it?


----------

